# HOW DO I HOOK MY GPS TO COMPUTER?



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

How do I do this, do I just need a cable? Or a software program too? And can I then load in, or type gps coordinates, without going thru that tiresome up and down arrow buttons to manually do it?

Thanx.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

You should have a "Y" cable that plugs in for power and a USB cable for the computer with the connector for the 

GPS.....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay you need Mapsource software from garmin It's free on there site. You can create the numbers in Mapsource and download them into your GPS. If you have USB connection from the unit it's simple to do. A little more complicated with serial connection. The newer Garmin all have USB. As for downloading lists from other formats besides garmins it's not easy but I have seen a post on here about downloading a excell list. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## emeraldcozy (Oct 3, 2007)

easygps works well too. Its also free.

http://www.easygps.com/


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I've used EasyGPS. It worked well for me.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, thanx guys. I dont need to download from other formats like exel, I just want to use my keyboard to type them in and name them, instead of standing on the boat swetain my balls off for hours using the arrow buttons.

So, it seems there are a couple good programs to use. How do I connect it to my computer though? I do not have a USB port in my gps, it isnt a real new one. It has 2 plugs in the back, one for teh anttana, and the other big multi pin port. It has a blue chip slot in the front also, with a blue chip in it right now.

Does someone sell the cable? And will it also provide the power to the GPS?

Thanx guys.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Post Model # please.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That slot in the front might be a reader for a SD card. It should look like the one that is in your digital camera. Possibly you could download the information to the SD card and then simply plug it in and upload the data to your GPS. Hope this helps you out


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

model number is Garmin GPSmap 188 Sounder.

As far as the bluchip slot, it is not the same sixe for a SD card. However, H2O Armond told me it is the same size slot for an older memry card, that the first digital cameras used, I think a CR card or something?


----------



## psalzman (Mar 26, 2008)

CF... compact flash. it's a very popular format, still used in high-end professionalcameras, and other applications as well. If you don't have a reader for it on your computer, they're like $10 at best-buy, target, or walmart.


----------



## cobia06 (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay-Doh

I've got the Garmin interface cable you need. I live right around the corner from you in Tiger Trace. (You fixed my neighbor Bills gazebo roof.) Call me @ 393-6792 and I'll let you borrow it. 

Steve T.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx Steve! See ya this evening!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay you can usually find them on Ebay pretty cheap also. It will be a usb to multipin with ac cord

or you can order through Garmin

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=753


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

I just used Duct Tape. :banghead


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Clay: when you get them down on a computer just copy and paste them and send them through pm to me so I can let you know what is there before you go out and waste money on fuel.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you lobsterman!!! With the cost of fuel, it is prohibitting me from checking all these out. 

I am especially leary of the "private" numbers people have given me. I hate to waste time going to a stack of stupid chicken coops or something.. You sure you wouldnt mind me giving you the #'s to check out before hand???? 

Hee hee:moon


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Just send me those stupid numbers for the chicken coops Clay and I will make sure that there is nothing else there that you might be interested in :letsdrink


----------

